# ym2000b starter



## arnold (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a Yanmar YM2000B. Someone "borrowed" the starter off of it and I can't find another one. I live in Alabama and would appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

i can tell you this starter has been used with success on a YM240. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-STARTER...NE-3TN78L-171353-77010-AT110818-/120949779736 If you would like to read a thread about it. http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/yanmar/232442-ym1700-wont-start.html You will have to turn a page or two to get to the starter info.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Let's see, you live in Alabama. I know Fredricks is located in AL too. So, it should be a no brainer getting a starter.


----------

